# fissare le idee



## carmelo.saia

Good morning everyone!

How would you translate "fissare le idee" from italian to english?

My guess could be to fix ideas but I'm not sure at all! 

Thanks


----------



## Murphy

Can you give us some context and maybe a sentence as an example, please?


----------



## carmelo.saia

For example if I want to say "per fissare le idee consideriamo il caso di ..."


----------



## Murphy

I'm sorry, but I'm still not sure what you mean.......


----------



## Teerex51

Count me in. That makes two of us already .


----------



## carmelo.saia

don't know how to explain better...in italian we say "per fissare le idee" as a way to show somebody else that we are going to explain better what we want to say, to clarify a concept. I was wondering if there's such an expression in english. I know, I could just say to clarify but any other option or an expression fitting as close as possible the italian statement is welcome.


----------



## Teerex51

Carmelo, it's _the Italian phrase_ I'm having trouble understanding. I've never heard it before. Please express "fissare le idee" in a different way


----------



## Curandera

Non so se quello che vuoi dire è:

_'in order to make it clear' ?_


----------



## carmelo.saia

@Teerex51 

davvero? per me è un' espressione normalissima. Che so, se devo spiegare a qualcuno una mossa negli scacchi dico "per fissare le idee considera questa situazione, il cavallo in xx ed il pedone in xx" o fai tu. Strano che non l'hai mai sentita. 


@Curandera

Yes, "in order to make it clear" is good. But, can I say "to fix the ideas"? I have never heard it in english even if Teerex51 has never heard the italian expression too...


----------



## Teerex51

Da una ricerca su Google, mi sembra di capire che "fissare le idee" (una _catchphrase_ piuttosto vaga e che sostituisce indegnamente altre ben più valide espressioni) possa significare due cose:

- bloccare, immortalare delle idee o intuizioni su carta.

- chiarire o approfondire dei concetti.


----------



## carmelo.saia

ecco! io l'ho intesa più nella seconda accezione.


----------



## Teerex51

OK: puoi tradurre con _just to clarify things_

(unfortunately, _to fix ideas_ does not exist; while _a fixed idea_ is of course "un'idea fissa")


----------



## carmelo.saia

okay!  thanks!


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie a te; ne ho imparata una nuova


----------



## robejava

"Fissare le idee" is none of the above.
It means something different and unique in Italian. 
Suppose I'm about to explain verbally how to build a skyscraper to a bunch of students.
I will give generic principles, but at a certain point I will be forced to make examples.
I will propose the students to assume, for instance, that my building has 12 floors and in the course of my explanation I'll make sure that no harm is made to general theory because of that assumption.
"Per fissare le idee, supponiamo il palazzo di 12 piani, senza ledere la generalità". This is an elegant construction.


----------



## RBelserene

robejava said:


> "Fissare le idee" is none of the above.
> It means something different and unique in Italian.
> Suppose I'm about to explain verbally how to build a skyscraper to a bunch of students.
> I will give generic principles, but at a certain point I will be forced to make examples.
> I will propose the students to assume, for instance, that my building has 12 floors and in the course of my explanation I'll make sure that no harm is made to general theory because of that assumption.
> "Per fissare le idee, supponiamo il palazzo di 12 piani, senza ledere la generalità". This is an elegant construction.



Perhaps one of these depending on context:
"For example, ..."
"In other words, ..."


----------



## cecil

robejava said:


> "Fissare le idee" is none of the above.
> It means something different and unique in Italian.
> Suppose I'm about to explain verbally how to build a skyscraper to a bunch of students.
> I will give generic principles, but at a certain point I will be forced to make examples.
> I will propose the students to assume, for instance, that my building has 12 floors and in the course of my explanation I'll make sure that no harm is made to general theory because of that assumption.
> "Per fissare le idee, supponiamo il palazzo di 12 piani, senza ledere la generalità". This is an elegant construction.



So, how about, "To apply the general principles, suppose we have a building with 12 floors...


----------



## NewYorktoLA

I"m struggling to understand this one and make a meaningful response here,  but .. given the above explanations.... 
"to make it more concrete .."    which one would say when moving from a generalization to a specific example.   In English
we call this ." making an idea more concrete."    Now if Robejave could write his explanation and usage in Italian, I would be more sure.....


----------



## Passante

NewYorktoLA said:


> I"m struggling to understand this one and make a meaningful response here,  but .. given the above explanations....
> "to make it more concrete .."    which one would say when moving from a generalization to a specific example.   In English
> we call this ." making an idea more concrete."    Now if Robejave could write his explanation and usage in Italian, I would be more sure.....


Mi piace molto la tua traduzione solo che il fissare le idee di robejava lo parafraserei più con 'per memorizzare il tutto supponiamo che il palazzo sia di 12 piani senza però modificare le ipotesi' (sempre che abbia capito la frase) e non concretizzando l'idea. Per me lì non vuol dire facciamo un esempio, ma visto che fino ad adesso abbiamo parlato di tanto per fissarlo, ricordarlo, non scordarlo più fissiamo i concetti espressi con un esempio.


----------



## Marte972

Buongiorno a tutti,
mi sono appena imbattuto in questo vecchio thread e non ho resistito a registrarmi e a dire la mia. Dopo aver cercato un bel po' tra Google e Wikipedia, mi sembra che la non inelegante espressione "Per fissare le idee, si assuma che" possa forse meglio essere tradotta in:

"with no (or without) loss of generality, it can be assumed..."

che ne pensate?
Grazie


----------



## sorry66

I think it's just used in mathematics.


----------



## chipulukusu

I've heard Mr Kerry, the US State Secretary, using the expression _let me frame that_ in a recent interview. In this case the meaning was probably _let me put that into the right context_.
I wonder, though, if _to frame_ could also be used for the "_fissare le idee"_ expression. Something like _In order to frame that..._


----------



## AlabamaBoy

chipulukusu said:


> Something like _In order to frame that..._


 That would be a new one for me (used with this meaning). However, I was thinking:
"To give some concrete/specific examples, ..."  [inspired by NewYorktoLA]
"To render the idea,"  [a catch phrased used by Richard Nixon]
"To illustrate the point/idea/concept," [don't know where I got this one, I am sure it's common]


----------



## chipulukusu

AlabamaBoy said:


> That would be a new one for me (used with this meaning).


Thank you Bill, it was just a (lousy) guess...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

No, it was a good guess. It almost sounds plausible.


----------



## chipulukusu

Thanks for the encouragement, Bill!


----------



## Marte972

sorry66 said:


> I think it's just used in mathematics.


grazie, Sorry66, effetivamente è un'espressione tipicamente logica, quindi da usare in ambito scientifico/tecnico/filosofico.
Mi suonerebbe strana se usata nel linguaggio colloquiale


----------



## ElisaAAA

Buonasera a tutti - ammetto di aver letto velocemente.

Sono italiana e credo che "fissare le idee" significhi fondamentalmente "memorizzare = fissare le idee nella memoria". Il che può certamente essere fatto attraverso vari esempi, ma l'espressione non è affatto sinonimo di "fare un esempio", né certamente è un termine tecnico scientifico/filosofico.

Per esempio, quando si studia, si legge un capitolo di un libro, e per "fissare le idee" meglio, cioè per memorizzare, si possono evidenziare le frasi/parole principali con una penna rossa oppure facendo uno schema su un quaderno, e poi ripetere a voce alta.

I would be glad if you gave me your opinion.
Many Thanks

Elisa


----------



## Lorena1970

ElisaAAA said:


> Buonasera a tutti - ammetto di aver letto velocemente.



Forse devi porre la domanda nel forum "solo italiano". In questo si discute di traduzioni, e mi pare tu voglia chiarimenti *sul significato in italiano* di "fissare le idee". O sbaglio?


----------



## ElisaAAA

Lorena1970 said:


> Forse devi porre la domanda nel forum "solo italiano". In questo si discute di traduzioni, e mi pare tu voglia chiarimenti *sul significato in italiano* di "fissare le idee". O sbaglio?



Buonasera Lorena,
grazie ma volevo semplicemente contribuire alla discussione dando la mia opinione. Non ponevo alcuna domanda.

Cordiali saluti,
Elisa


----------



## Tellure

Credo che l'espressione derivi da:
_fissarsi in mente una cosa_, fermarla nella memoria. 
fissare in Vocabolario - Treccani

Per la traduzione, forse "stick in one's mind"?

*restare impresso in/nella mente* to *stick in one's mind; 
mente: traduzione in inglese - Dizionari - La Repubblica

The first is the idea of “elaborative” learning – in which you try to give extra meaning to a fact to try to get it to stick in the mind. 
How to learn like a memory champion


----------

